# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  RHP WELCOMES BACK; LIVE RealNegril Webcast w/Rob & Lisa every Friday 6 to 9PM

## Rhodesresort

Rhodes Resort and Rhodes Hall Plantation is proud to announce the return of *REALNEGRIL.COM LIVE WEBCAST* with *Rob & Lisa* beginning tonight from 6PM to 9PM, and EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT (same time).

TONIGHT:   All-you-can-eat, Jerk Chicken, Fried Festival, Green Vegetables, Cole Slaw, including Baked Potatoes.
                 All-you-can-drink, Red Stripe, Rum Punch, Soda and water. Bonfire after sunset. Complimentary "illuminated"                     Glass Bottom Boat Ride over Samuel's Bay Coral Reef after sunset.  

LIVE JAZZ AND VOCAL BY RENOWNED JAMAICAN ARTIST;  *Ike Bennett*

Basket ball court open at the Rhodes Hall Multi-Plex Center (for those who like showing off their basketball skills)

$45.00 per person - includes round trip transportation from all Negril area hotels.

CALL 1-876-957-6422 or 1-876-431-6322

----------

